# silver/grey puppy



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

Just was curious about something, my boyfriends Aunt is on a waiting list for a puppy from the breeder we got our Bogart from.
Unfortunately there were only 3 pups born, and one didn't make it. Of the two surviving pups, one is a silver/grey color. The breeder said in the 23 years he's been breeding he's never seen a pup that color. I have a pic I'll try to post later. He plans on keeping this girl







Has anybody ever heard of this? His dog's are all black and tan.

Here are the pics

Bogart's Mom


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG that color is beautiful


----------



## Emrys13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Might grow up to be a blue! 

There are some blue puppies on this page: http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/colors1.htm


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow beautiful colour, rare colour.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I believe it will be a blue color as well a blue/tan


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think blue (like liver) is a dilution, so the dog is genetically black and tan but everywhere that would normally be black is blue instead. I believe it's autosomal recessive, so both parents must be carriers to get a blue pup.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

That looks to be a blue. A breeder on another list just posted he litter of 12 with three blue pups.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I want one that blue is beautiful 
I checked out the link 
and Brady has a blue highlight in his black coat


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep, the puppy is "blue". I really hope the breeder isn't planning on keeping it so they can BREED it later.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

don't think so, think he just wants to keep her because she's so unique


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No "might" about it - this is definitely a dilute blue puppy. The breeder is very lucky to not have had one before, and while she is really pretty at this stage, and she may darken up to look "almost" black - but as others note - blue is NOT a "rare" color but a UNDESIREABLE color in the breeding end....I hope your aunt is in a position to encourage the breeder to not breed the pup, but to place it in a pet home where it can be spayed. She should make just as nice a companion dog as her non-dilute black and tan littermates! 

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know of someone who has brother and sister. Well they hooked up mistakenly while owner was on vacation, and vet advised to let her give birth. Luckily only three pups were born and one is a blue. This person kept him and another due to the inbreeding, gave the third pup away to a family member. I am going over there tomorrow and will hopefully get a picture, the pups are about 3-4 mos. now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

These are the pics of the above dogs. Both parents are black. 








black pup w blue pup. Blue was 20# at 8 weeks, they are now 11 weeks old in these pics:
















Mom is in the background, we had a full day of rain yesterday so everyone is dirty!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

At 11 weeks those ears on both pups aren't up. Both parents have strong ears. The reason I went there was because of a 5 yr Am. line male that they decided to adopt ( 1 wk ago, DH works with previous owner, poor boy was to be put down;((, and they decided that after a week, he wasn't going to fit into the dynamics of their pack. So are going to re-home him to the other interested party(horse farm, inside dog with a GSD girl as the only other dog) I hope and pray that this re-home boy gets a great working forever home! 
Update: They are looking for a home for that cute lil black pup....he is very sweet and loving, another hope and prayer for him(who they never named


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

those eyes just melt your heart in the first pic


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

As an owner of a blue/tan shepherd, I can say they are beautiful dogs. As for it being an "UNDESIRABLE" color, personally (and I am not a breeder) I think its bs. Just my opinion.

I do agree with Wolfstraum that its not a "rare" color and the more people associate the word "rare" with the blue's the more "wanna be" breeders there will be trying to make money on them. Same goes for the Livers.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The theory is that there are other linked genes to the recessive blue that can cause health problem....I said THEORY!!! Who knows...! As far as ears, heavier - thicker leather - ears take longer to stand...I have a litter now where the pure black is the only pup whose ears aren't up - some were up at 5 weeks, the ones with littler ears.

I think the solid blue is gorgeous! BUT - as a breeder - I would discourage anyone breeding them intentionally as it is NOT to the standard. Period. My friend has a blue Weim - also IMO much much prettier than the taupe ones....but again, puppy mill foundling (on roadside!) traced to an Amish puppy farm - has other genetic issues including a deformed bladder urethea....

Hoping they spay mom and blue girl, find a good home for the boy, and they all enjoy a long happy life as pampered pets









Lee


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:As an owner of a blue/tan shepherd, I can say they are beautiful dogs. As for it being an "UNDESIRABLE" color, personally (and I am not a breeder) I think its bs.


I agree! Such as it is, treasure the ones you come across. And BTW, post more pics of your blue dude. I'd love to see more!


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Funny you should say that Diana! LOL I just posted a ton of them on his where are they now thread.


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Sasha2008 Is right those eyes, Will melt anyone.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

they are adorable!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Blue IS undesireable to people who are breeding to the standard, as white is. For people showing dogs, solid black dogs have a harder time too. 

But whites, blacks, livers, and blues are loved by their owners as are Black and whatever shade of brown, and Sables are. Because color should be last on our list when evalutating a dog. "A good dog cannot be a bad color."


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I talked with a breeder of blue and liver and has panda's and she was soo nice. I know she wanted to re-home a dog or two, I told her I would pass out her website, but she knew that she would get a backlash, so she said that she was updating it and not to do so at this time. Her dogs are beautiful, and look very healthy. I was contacting her due to my trying to find Kacie's breeder, she had a bitch that may have had a litter at the same time Kacie was born. _Still looking for a mommy that had a longcoat puppy whelped in July of '05!!_


----------

